# Charisma on Command



## Yakamaru (Mar 20, 2019)

It's Wednesday, but this time around I will be doing something rather different. I want to introduce the channel named "Charisma on Command".

www.youtube.com: Charisma on Command

Link to their website can be found here:
Charisma on Command | Inspire, Impress, and Energize Everyone You Meet

From the channel's "About":
"Want to be more charismatic and confident?  We make videos to help you learn how to be more confident, how to make people laugh, how to be more likable - basically everything about exuding charisma.  Relationships in life are everything, so we want to teach you to turn on your most confident, charismatic self in the moments that matter most."

This channel have a LOT to offer. How to be more confident, how to do small talk for introverts, how to not come off as a jerk in an argument, etc. The amount of content this channel alone have to offer is incredible, and I have barely watched like 10%-ish of it in total as of today. Their home page have even more to offer as well. A lot more.

I am slowly implementing what I learn from this channel in my own daily life as this channel have helped me immensely in my daily life social interactions, and I can see, feel and sense all the differences ever since I discovered this channel around.. A year ago? Yeah, a year ago. I introduce this channel because I want to help you improve your life as well, as what it has done to and continues to do to me.

A couple of samples from the channel:















Spoiler: Three of my top favorites











www.youtube.com: How To Command Respect Without Being a Jerk


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Mar 20, 2019)

These are pretty good topics. Might have needed these earlier in my life.
Here's a bump so someone else who needs it might see it :3


----------



## larigot (Mar 20, 2019)

The ones about the game of thrones characters were good too.


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 21, 2019)

larigot said:


> The ones about the game of thrones characters were good too.


Funnily enough I haven't watched that one. Lots of other good videos on this channel too.


----------



## larigot (Mar 21, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Funnily enough I haven't watched that one. Lots of other good videos on this channel too.


Indeed. Even if you're not pursuing a career as a feudal overlord, the GOT ones nevertheless gives some handy advice that doubles as a good character study.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Mar 30, 2019)

What kind of a life must you have where your biggest worry is "how to handle small talks as an introvert"?


----------



## Yakamaru (Mar 30, 2019)

Rimna said:


> What kind of a life must you have where your biggest worry is "how to handle small talks as an introvert"?


Learning to do small talk in general comes a long way in being charismatic. Tho depending on whether you're an extrovert or an introvert, they go about doing it differently. Sometimes very differently. 

The video I linked have helped me immensely when it comes to small talk in general, which enables more charisma on your end. The better you are at conversation, the more people want to talk with and about you.


----------

